# Turtle wax extra gloss over Colly 476



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

When I prepped the car for winter I put on two coats of Colly 476 thanks to advice here. Car is beading beautifully but I have just washed the car and fancied trying to add a bit of extra shine. Would it be a waste of time to put some Turtlewax extra gloss over the colly and buff off or would I be better just giving it an extra coat of colly. Any other advice welcome. Many thanks .:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Both of these items have chemical cleaners in them i believe, i must imagine 476 first then gloss guard on top, but not 100% certain on this.

Or is it gloss guard first then 476 on top, but will the 476 strip the gloss guard.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

none of these contain cleaners, but i dont see any reason to apply xtra gloss over colli. just stick with 1 or the other


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

I currently have turtle wax ice on my black astra van which i applied 6 months ago and which ive toped up with turtle wax gloss every two months..... Its kept its shine and beads well....its soon time for a complete strip and re wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Turtle said:


> I currently have turtle wax ice on my black astra van which i applied 6 months ago and which ive toped up with extra gloss every two months..... Its kept its shine and beads well....its soon time for a complete strip and re wax.


after a couple of months i would sooner clay then reapply, after 2 months the could be a lot of contamination on the van


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

EGP is a sealant and will not bond properly over a wax.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> after a couple of months i would sooner clay then reapply, after 2 months the could be a lot of contamination on the van


Its surprising how well my van stays clean...should do though where i work....there is no need for me to reach for a clay bar each time i gloss.


----------



## Polo 52 (Jul 15, 2008)

Using extra Gloss on my dark blue Mk6 golf... works a treat and only needed every few months


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Polo 52 said:


> Using extra Gloss on my dark blue Mk6 golf... works a treat and only needed every few months


Nice.....i find darker the car....the deeper the gloss finish....its a very easy on off product.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys i am getting confused, is the op stating Turtlewax Gloss guard by any chance, never heard of extra gloss.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry guys i am getting confused, is the op stating Turtlewax Gloss guard by any chance, never heard of extra gloss.


Yeah i think th op is refering to gloss guard.....I hope he is anyway.
There are a few posibilities though...turtle wax extra gloss sealent.....platinum series extra gloss....

Prob be best if the op confirms his choice of gloss,so we know we are all on about same one,


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Turtle said:


> Yeah i think th op is refering to gloss guard.....I hope he is anyway.
> There are a few posibilities though...turtle wax extra gloss sealent.....platinum series extra gloss....
> 
> Prob be best if the op confirms his choice of gloss,so we know we are all on about same one,


Hi, if its gloss guard, then how would this work, would you place 476 first, then gloss guard on top, or the other way round, gloss guard first, then 476 on top, i;m not to sure on this one.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, if its gloss guard, then how would this work, would you place 476 first, then gloss guard on top, or the other way round, gloss guard first, then 476 on top, i;m not to sure on this one.


Ive never used collinite so prob not the best person to ask, some dont like putting a sealent over a wax, i personally put gloss guard over ice paste.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

collinite will be fine on its own - lasts plenty long enough so does'nt need anything else on top of it imo. clay every six months or so


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Gents 


I managed to dig out the bottle. Always helps when you read the instructions:wall: Its Turtle wax extra gloss platinum series in a green bottle with a silver label. It says for use over wax so it seems its ok to use over the Colly.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Googsy said:


> Gents
> 
> I managed to dig out the bottle. Always helps when you read the instructions:wall: Its Turtle wax extra gloss platinum series in a green bottle with a silver label. It says for use over wax so it seems its ok to use over the Colly.


Alright, if it says on the bottle, then place it top of the wax buddie, but 476 is durable enough on its own.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Googsy said:


> Gents
> 
> I managed to dig out the bottle. Always helps when you read the instructions:wall: Its Turtle wax extra gloss platinum series in a green bottle with a silver label. It says for use over wax so it seems its ok to use over the Colly.


Glad you got sorted fella....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Shine should come from the prep, i reckon you are just wasting money in my opinion.
476 is very durable and as long as you have prepped well, it does not need anythying on top.

Kev


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Shine should come from the prep, i reckon you are just wasting money in my opinion.
> 476 is very durable and as long as you have prepped well, it does not need anythying on top.
> 
> Kev


Nail on the head. Crap in, crap out.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> Nail on the head. Crap in, crap out.....


I think just wants protection on his car, there's no waste of product there, when you wash the car nexttime you can place an extra coat of 476 or the gloss from turtlewax, your choice, this will boost the protection for the car.

I would not leave both products for long on the bodywork, as the temperatures are cold, one panel at a time.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Spot on . The Turtlewax stuff I have for ages so just wanted rid so to speak. applied it today and came up well so very happy thanks all.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Googsy said:


> Spot on . The Turtlewax stuff I have for ages so just wanted rid so to speak. applied it today and came up well so very happy thanks all.:thumb:


Good man, its always best to have protection than no protection on the car buddie, even if its the 1 pound wicked wax or the tripplewax car polish.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Only used 476 once on my red vitosportx van after a machine polish only and that was done 1st week of October last year . She is driven daily in all weathers incuding M way and washed every week 2 bucket only and dryed. Still beading really well!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Googsy said:


> Spot on . The Turtlewax stuff I have for ages so just wanted rid so to speak. applied it today and came up well so very happy thanks all.:thumb:


dont underestimate the extra gloss mate, it may not be a IN product but will give a lot of higher priced products a run for there money. Infact i have used it and found it far better and easier then AG EGP to name just 1.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> dont underestimate the extra gloss mate, it may not be a IN product but will give a lot of higher priced products a run for there money. Infact i have used it and found it far better and easier then AG EGP to name just 1.


I totally agree with yourself, i have tried most of the turtlewax products in their range many years ago, apart from their brake dust barrier wheel spray, the blackbox shine car kit, the metal case selling for 25.00 pounds, but currently at using their shampoo at the moment Big orange, i have use my supplies i have.

I've used alot Turtlewax products in my life time, including the turtlewax orginal, which i highly rate for its ease of use plus the smell,price and durability factor for pound by pound.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I totally agree with yourself, i have tried most of the turtlewax products in their range many years ago, apart from their brake dust barrier wheel spray, the blackbox shine car kit, the metal case selling for 25.00 pounds, but currently at using their shampoo at the moment Big orange, i have use my supplies i have.
> 
> I've used alot Turtlewax products in my life time, including the turtlewax orginal, which i highly rate for its ease of use plus the smell,price and durability factor for pound by pound.


I bought loads of big orange when b&q had the offer on lol...

Ive used turtle wax for many years now.... Ive tried other products and i own a very nice boutique wax collection...but i always reach for the turtle wax...second to turtle wax ive a few auto smart products.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

I think the Big Orange stuff is great :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Googsy said:


> I think the Big Orange stuff is great :thumb:


How do you find the cleaning of dirty cars with this ?


----------

